# Maternity leave



## Akasha (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm just wandering when people look at finishing work when diabetic and pregnant?
I have a due date of 20th July, and have been told (Not confirmed) that I will most likely be induced at 38 weeks (This makes it 6th July ish)

Now, I have provisionally told work that I will work up to the end of June. (9-5 desk job)
However I'm just curious as to how early others have gone off.


----------



## Twitchy (Apr 26, 2013)

Hiya, I had great ambitions of working as late as poss but both mine were unexpectedly early. At my work, the way they do it is if you go into labour early they just adjust the dates to start from then, so it's not a big deal. In fairness I was starting to flag quite early, but you need to balance how tired you are versus the earlier return to work. Sorry, I don't think that's much help?!  I guess if you were finding it a struggle they couldn't really stop you going on maternity leave early could they?!  All the best! X


----------



## LeeLee (Apr 26, 2013)

I'd have a chat with your midwife and ask for guidance.  Hopefully your employer will be flexible over the date you start your leave. 

I wasn't diabetic when I had my daughter, but the last 8 weeks were still exhausting.  My non-diabetic daughter is expecting her second in about 4 weeks, and can barely sit comfortably, let alone walk.  Fortunately her family is able to just about muddle through without a second income.


----------



## Akasha (Apr 26, 2013)

There is no dispute with me starting my leave when ever I say I want to.
Working in the payroll department has its advantages with knowing qualifying dates ect, and my work have been super flexible and happy for all the appointments that seem to keep appearing...

I was just curious, as Twitchy said, I intend to work as long as possible but am finding myself tiring very quickly.


----------



## Lizzzie (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi. I worked til 32 weeks this time and found the last week really tough, managed to keep my levels stable at work but was having horrible hypos overnight.  Last time I made 34 weeks but had a bleed in week 35 (placenta previa, known about in advance) and spent from the to 38 weeks sitting in hospital so I was in the right place should it happen again (it didn't, but had been planning to move house the following week...)

I'm self-employed so try to work late and stick to my promises for financial /. Reputation reasons!  However in both cases would have been better for me to finish earlier and would advise finishing earlier rather than later.


----------

